# Deep Fry Turkey



## Davey Jones (Nov 22, 2014)

So the son in law wants to deep fry the turkey this Thursday,he told the neighbors they could use it after he was done.
2  of them accepted.  All I know is you can cook a 12 lb turkey in oil in less the 2 hours but in an oven it takes 5-6 hours. What it taste like I have no idea. 
I told him he could do it providing he is 20 feet or more from the house.

Ill keep a can of tuna fish nearby just in case.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 22, 2014)

Anything to give it a bit of flavour!  Arguably the blandest meat ever.  No doubt a truly wild bird shot on the eve of Thanksgiving is probably very tasty, but the average supermarket offering tastes more like cardboard.

Actually, in this neck of the woods they deep fry chocolate bars and serve them with French fries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep-fried_Mars_bar


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

Hot Stuff!

View attachment 11355


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 22, 2014)

I`ve had the deep fried-OK but I`ll stick with doing mine on the Weber kettle. My 25 pounder cooks in 3-4 hours max,so I would imagine a 12 pounder would only take half that. And the meat comes out really juicy. Here`s a pic of our turkey last year.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 22, 2014)

Besides the tuna fish, keep a fire extinguisher handy.


----------

